# Ich komme nicht weiter....Hilfe !! Brauche die programmierung =(



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

und wo ist die Frage ? An welcher Stelle kommst du nicht weiter ?


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

Ich komme mit den beleuchtungen nicht klar, wird alles zu viel .... -.-


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...An welcher Stelle kommst du nicht weiter ?


--------------------------


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

Das ist ja der Ablauf ...

So soll es gemacht werden aber wie gesagt komme nicht klar =(

wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> Ich komme mit den beleuchtungen nicht klar, wird alles zu viel .... -.-




```
*
|
|     P 1             "gelb"
+-----| |----+---------(  )----|
|            |
|     P 3    |
+-----| |----+
|
|     P 2    0,5Hz     "rot"
+-----| |-----| |------(  )----|
|
|     P 4             "blau"
+-----| |--------------(  )----|
|
|     P 5             "grün"
+-----| |--------------(  )----|
```


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Ablauf ...
> 
> So soll es gemacht werden aber wie gesagt komme nicht klar =(
> 
> wäre sehr dankbar


 
Genau... den Ablauf hast du sehr schön beschrieben. Und jetzt hoffst du das sich jemand hinsetzt und dir das grade programmiert.

Irgendeinen Wunsch bezüglich der Steuerung oder der Programmiersprache ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ```
> *
> |
> |     P 1             "gelb"
> ...


 

Spielverderber......


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

Ich würde es ja machen wenn ichs könnte und in diesem forum weiß ich nun eben das es fachleute gibt....=)

würde auch bezahlen ka...xD


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Spielverderber......



ich wollte das niveau der deppenverarsche erhöhen


----------



## dtsclipper (20 Januar 2011)

1. Programmablaufplan erstellen
2. Daraus Schrittkette entwickeln, ggf. diese dann hier zur Kontrolle Posten
3. Aus o.A. Schrittkette Den Code schreiben, ggf. diese dann hier zur Kontrolle Posten
4. Code im Simulatot testen

Sortier Kunststoff in Kiste 1 Metall über Umsetzer in Kiste 2

Das Rot Binken gefällt mir nicht. Isse ROT Isse TOT.

Grün blinken ist besser für Neustart.

Parole: NIEMALS AUFGEBEN!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja machen wenn ichs könnte und in diesem forum weiß ich nun eben das es fachleute gibt....=)
> 
> würde auch bezahlen ka...xD


 

Jetzt wird es interessant.... wieviel ist es dir den Wert ?


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja machen wenn ichs könnte und in diesem forum weiß ich nun eben das es fachleute gibt....=)
> 
> würde auch bezahlen ka...xD



Ich musste damals Ferienjobs annehmen, um mir Moped´s + Wochenenden zu finanzieren.

Heute werden locker die Hausaufgaben bezahlt ?

Ich raff´s nicht mehr


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

Für euch klingt das einfach das ding zu programmieren aber für mich ist es anspruchsvoll...


----------



## dtsclipper (20 Januar 2011)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> 1. Programmablaufplan erstellen
> 2. Daraus Schrittkette entwickeln, ggf. diese dann hier zur Kontrolle Posten
> 3. Aus o.A. Schrittkette Den Code schreiben, ggf. diese dann hier zur Kontrolle Posten
> 4. Code im Simulatot testen
> ...



Wie weit bist Du?


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

hm weiß nicht wie viel bezahlen würde aber ...ich würde es 

will das komplette programm dann aber genau nach dem Funktionsablauf


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> hm weiß nicht wie viel bezahlen würde aber ...ich würde es
> 
> will das komplette programm dann aber genau nach dem Funktionsablauf


 
Beantworte doch endlich mal ein paar Fragen. Welche Steuerung, welche Programmiersprache


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

S7 300 station     das programm simatic manager halt step7 version 5.4


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> S7 300 station


 

und der 2.Teil meiner Frage ?


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

Im FUP sollte es sein =)


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

wenn ihr weiter infos braucht dann einfach rein schreiben


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

> wenn ihr weiter infos braucht dann einfach rein schreiben



Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen, sofern dies nicht allzu viel Mühe bereitet.

Sollte das Ganze in Funktionsbausteinen erstellt werden oder möchtest du lieber FC´s verwenden?

In welchen Projektsprachen sollte das alles angelegt werden?

Und gibts bestimmte Variablendeklarationen die wir beachten müssten?

Achja: Sollte eine Projektdokumentation mit Doc-Pro erstellt werden, oder wäre eine 4-5 seitige PDF oder Word (Was du gerne möchtest) Datei auch akzeptabel?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

also.....

Erst mal ein sehr großes dankeschön das du dich drum kümmerst.


Baustein FC 40 sollte es sein
Es sollte im normalen nivo sein..

In Word wäre es nicht schlecht

Sprache in FUP wäre optimal 

Variablen wären egal...

Mit freundlich Grüßen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

```

```



DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> S7 300 station     das programm simatic manager halt step7 version 5.4



mist, habe Version 5.5  grad erst gelesen. kann ich den Baustein ja wieder löschen


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

und funktioniert es?

oder dauert es noch?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja machen wenn ichs könnte und in diesem forum weiß ich nun eben das es fachleute gibt....=)



Hallo,

ist es denn heute üblich, dass man während seiner Ausbildung
zum Bäcker Steuerungen programmieren muss?


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

bin kein bäcker....

außerdem wollte ich nur eine hilfe..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> bin kein bäcker....
> 
> außerdem wollte ich nur eine hilfe..



Sorry, ich habe statt "Werkstück" immer "Brötchen" gelesen.


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

sei am besten leise omg


----------



## dtsclipper (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> außerdem wollte ich nur eine hilfe..



Ah, gut, dann war der Preiskampf ein Joke...

Also, jetz mal Butter Bei die Fisch, wie ist Dein Stand?


----------



## DerUnbekannte (20 Januar 2011)

ja ich versuche es halt ....

will aber nicht klappen ka...


----------



## Approx (20 Januar 2011)

Unbekannter, mach Dich doch hier nicht zum Horst!
Ohne irgendeine Eigeninitiative wird das hier nix. Und dein Taschengeld will dir sicher auch niemand wegnehmen. Wenn Du etwas Konkretes vorzeigen kannst, und ein konkretes Problem hast, bei dem Du dann nicht mehr weiterkommst, dann wird dir hier auch geholfen. Ansonsten wirst Du hier nur Spott ernten.
Ist hier kein Hausaufgabenforum (falsches Nivo.. )

Gruß Approx


----------



## dtsclipper (20 Januar 2011)

Was will nicht klappen?

Zerlege doch die Aufgabe erst mal in die einzelnen Sequenzen und halte die graphisch fest.

Hast Du eine Übersichtsbild über die Anlage?


----------



## Backdoor (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> ja ich versuche es halt ....
> 
> will aber nicht klappen ka...





Hallo hab da mal ne Idee


```
u #eigeninitiative
u #wille
u #wissen
spbn help
L  #hilfe
T #sps-forum


help: nop 0
```
ROFLMAO


----------



## Approx (20 Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist der Mann entweder eingeschnappt oder plötzlich selber auf die Lösung gekommen: Siehe Post #1

 Approx


----------



## Backdoor (20 Januar 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Mann entweder eingeschnappt oder plötzlich selber auf die Lösung gekommen: Siehe Post #1
> 
> Approx




Post 1 geändert wie geil is das denn?!?!

lol


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Wenn man hier in der Suche das richtige eingibt,
springen einem fast die identischen Fragen+Lösungen auf die elektronische Tapete.


----------



## dtsclipper (20 Januar 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Mann entweder eingeschnappt oder plötzlich selber auf die Lösung gekommen: Siehe Post #1
> 
> Approx



Eingeschnappt. Alles andere ist zu unwahrscheinlich.

Ist ja schon der zweite heute...

Aber anhand der Aufgabenstellung sitzen die nicht in derselben Schule...


----------



## Approx (20 Januar 2011)

Backdoor schrieb:


> Hallo hab da mal ne Idee
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Hab den Code mal angepasst, weil wenn #wissen=TRUE, dann bräucht's kein Forum...


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Backdoor schrieb:


> Post 1 geändert wie geil is das denn?!?!
> 
> lol



War schon fast fertig


----------



## chkdsk.exe (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> *Funktionsablauf*
> 
> *Automatikbetrieb*
> 
> ...




Hier mal das mittlerweile gelöschte Initialposting.


----------



## Nordischerjung (20 Januar 2011)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Eingeschnappt. Alles andere ist zu unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Ist ja schon der zweite heute...
> 
> Aber anhand der Aufgabenstellung sitzen die nicht in derselben Schule...



Aber komisch ist, dass du bei beiden Threads mitgewirkt hast und kurz nach deinen Antworten die Änderung kam *ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2011)

DerUnbekannte schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt



Das ist ja wohl das Letzte, im Startbeitrag so herum zu löschen, daß niemand mehr weiß worum es geht. Im Forum soll nicht nur dir geholfen werden, sondern andere sollen ebenfalls später mal damit Hilfe bekommen, indem sie etwas suchen und nachlesen!


----------



## Backdoor (20 Januar 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Hab den Code mal angepasst, weil wenn #wissen=TRUE, dann bräucht's kein Forum...




stimmt hab ich zuwenig nachgedacht


----------



## Thinfilm (20 Januar 2011)

die einzige Hilfe in diesem Thread wäre dann vllt. gewesen, dass die zukünftigen "NICHT-Selber-Hausaufgaben-Löser" eine Preisvorstellung von der fremden Lösung gehabt hätten, aber leider konnte er uns nicht sagen, wieviel ihm diese Aufgabe wert gewesen wäre *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2011)

Thinfilm schrieb:


> die einzige Hilfe in diesem Thread wäre dann vllt. gewesen, dass die zukünftigen "NICHT-Selber-Hausaufgaben-Löser" eine Preisvorstellung von der fremden Lösung gehabt hätten, aber leider konnte er uns nicht sagen, wieviel ihm diese Aufgabe wert gewesen wäre *ROFL*



Korrekt und auch das hilft vielleicht manchem schon weiter.


----------



## Thinfilm (20 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Korrekt und auch das hilft vielleicht manchem schon weiter.



Bestimmt Ralle.......um sich dann lieber woanders umzuschauen


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2011)

Thinfilm schrieb:


> Bestimmt Ralle.......um sich dann lieber woanders umzuschauen



Na, das steht doch ohnehin jedem frei, ich hab da sicher nichts dagegen, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, das steht doch ohnehin jedem frei, ich hab da sicher nichts dagegen, ganz im Gegenteil.



wünschst du dir ein beitragsfreies forum?

ich meine, zu den wirklich herausforderenden themen hat hier keiner was zu sagen, aber wenn es um kleine hilfen in der bedienung von software, hardware oder das zusammenspiel geht, haben plötzlich alle was zu melden... und ich glaube ralf und harald sind die einzigen, die diesen satz verstehen...


----------



## duMMbatz (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wünschst du dir ein beitragsfreies forum?
> 
> ich meine, zu den wirklich herausforderenden themen hat hier keiner was zu sagen, aber wenn es um kleine hilfen in der bedienung von software, hardware oder das zusammenspiel geht, haben plötzlich alle was zu melden... und ich glaube ralf und harald sind die einzigen, die diesen satz verstehen...




Manche sind sich halt wohl bei vielen Sachen nicht sicher, also wenn ich Ahnung von was habe, werd ichs schon rein schreiben. Ich für mich gewöhne es mir erst an Teil des Forums zu sein. Bin noch recht jung aber wenn man mir hilft, will ich ja auch helfen, aber im moment nur bei den Themen welche ich beantworten kann.  

Ab und zu reicht ja einfach nur nen Tipp. Viele lesen ja nichtmal...


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

duMMbatz schrieb:


> Manche sind sich halt wohl bei vielen Sachen nicht sicher, also wenn ich Ahnung von was habe, werd ichs schon rein schreiben.



manchmal hilft auch der instinkt, google oder einfach ein "ich habe mal gehört, dass einer von einem erzählt hat, der ein ähnliches problem hatte und der hat es mit ... behoben"



duMMbatz schrieb:


> Ich für mich gewöhne es mir erst an Teil des Forums zu sein. Bin noch recht jung aber wenn man mir hilft, will ich ja auch helfen, aber im moment nur bei den Themen welche ich beantworten kann.



was heißt recht jung? als ich vor 3 1/2 jahren in dieses forum gestolpert bin kann ich kaum jünger gewesen sein ... ich glaube daran, dass das wichtigste ist, sich seinen forschergeist der frühen kindheit zu bewahren ... dann kann man auch probleme anderer lösen oder einfach mal einen SQL-schnellschuss wagen und feststellen, dass man gar nicht sooo blöd ist...



duMMbatz schrieb:


> Ab und zu reicht ja einfach nur nen Tipp. Viele lesen ja nichtmal...



mein reden, mein reden


----------



## duMMbatz (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mein reden, mein reden




  Des wird schon


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

duMMbatz schrieb:


> Manche sind sich halt wohl bei vielen Sachen nicht sicher, also wenn ich Ahnung von was habe, werd ichs schon rein schreiben. Ich für mich gewöhne es mir erst an Teil des Forums zu sein. Bin noch recht jung aber wenn man mir hilft, will ich ja auch helfen, aber im moment nur bei den Themen welche ich beantworten kann.
> 
> Ab und zu reicht ja einfach nur nen Tipp. Viele lesen ja nichtmal...


 
duMMbatz : Kurz zu deiner Info was VL meint (oder ich meine was er meint)

Ralf und Harald (Larry und PN/DP) sind 2 Kollegen mit einem unheimlichen Erfahrungsschatz (sind ja auch schon älter ) und der Gabe ihr Wissen auch vernüftig weiterzugeben sodas der Fragesteller auch mit der Antwort was anfangen kann.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> duMMbatz : Kurz zu deiner Info was VL meint (oder ich meine was er meint)
> 
> Ralf und Harald (Larry und PN/DP) sind 2 Kollegen mit einem unheimlichen Erfahrungsschatz (sind ja auch schon älter ) und der Gabe ihr Wissen auch vernüftig weiterzugeben sodas der Fragesteller auch mit der Antwort was anfangen kann.



fast, aber nicht das ende der fahnenstange 

ich meinte die grenzen, an die diese, wie du richtig sagst, erfahrenen user stoßen und die sie im forum nicht diskutieren (können/wollen) weil sie davon ausgehen (müssen/dürfen) dass ihnen nicht geholfen werden kann


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> fast, aber nicht das ende der fahnenstange
> 
> ich meinte die grenzen, an die diese, wie du richtig sagst, erfahrenen user stoßen und die sie im forum nicht diskutieren (können/wollen) weil sie davon ausgehen (müssen/dürfen) dass ihnen nicht geholfen werden kann


 
Jetzt weiss ich (wieder mal) nicht was du meinst


----------



## duMMbatz (20 Januar 2011)

Solange hier versucht wird zu helfen, finde ich jeden Beitrag gut... 

Wir wissen alle, dass der Themenstarter nur jemand gebraucht hat der seine Hausaufgaben oder was auch immer machen sollte, ich hoffe nur wenn das jemand gemacht hat, hat er ihm soviel Kohle abgenommen, dass er sich sowas nicht nochmal leisten kann. ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich (wieder mal) nicht was du meinst



wie gesagt, ralf und harald werden es wissen


----------



## Jan (20 Januar 2011)

*Das ist wohl eine Marktlücke.*

Wenn schon so viele bereit sind für Hausaufgaben zu zahlen, dann könnte man da auch echt Kohle mit verdienen.

Wenn man jemandem z. B. 200 € für diese Aufgabe abnehmen würde, könnte man als erfahrener Programmierer echt was verdienen.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass hier die Profis wahrscheinlich alleine beim lesen der Aufgabe schon das fertige Programm im Kopf haben, dann ist das schnell verdientes Geld.

Evt. sichert man sich damit auch Folgeaufträge.
Erst macht man für diese Leute die Hausaufgaben gegen Bezahlung und wenn sie irgendwie die Prüfung geschafft haben und einen Job bekommen, schreibt man für diese Leute ihre Programme gegen Bezahlung, weil sie es selbst nicht können und ihrem Cheff nicht gestehen wollen, wie sie die Prüfung geschafft haben.

Der einzige Harken an der Sache ist, dass Profis mit solchen Aufgaben völlig unterfordert und gelangweilt wären.

Hätte aber auch etwas gutes. Es gibt dann evt. weniger "HILFE Wer macht meine Hausaufgaben" - Themen.

Vieleicht wäre das was um Lücken zu füllen.
Ich habe hier schon öfters gelesen, dass der Eine oder Andere noch Kapazitäten frei hat. 
Werbung kann man dann ja in den Berufsschulen und den entsprechenden Instituten machen.


----------



## duMMbatz (20 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Wenn schon so viele bereit sind für Hausaufgaben zu zahlen, dann könnte man da auch echt Kohle mit verdienen.
> 
> Wenn man jemandem z. B. 200 € für diese Aufgabe abnehmen würde, könnte man als erfahrener Programmierer echt was verdienen.
> 
> ...



Mein reden


----------



## Rudi (21 Januar 2011)

Ich denke eher hier hat sich einer einen Spaß erlaubt.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2011)

Für die jungen Leute heute ist doch alles Spaß - außer das lästige Geld verdienen zum schnöden Lebensunterhalt. 

Harald


----------



## Rudi (21 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Für die jungen Leute heute ist doch alles Spaß - außer das lästige Geld verdienen zum schnöden Lebensunterhalt.
> 
> Harald



Ich hab Angst um meine Rente. Aber evtl. gehören wir dann schon irgendwie zu China und bekommen eine Hand voll Reis.


----------



## Paule (21 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> als ich vor 3 1/2 jahren in dieses forum gestolpert bin kann ich kaum jünger gewesen sein ... ich glaube daran, dass das wichtigste ist, sich seinen forschergeist der frühen kindheit zu bewahren ... dann kann man auch probleme anderer lösen oder einfach mal einen SQL-schnellschuss wagen und feststellen, dass man gar nicht sooo blöd ist...


Ist halt nicht jeder so ein Wunderkind wie Du.


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wünschst du dir ein beitragsfreies forum?
> 
> ich meine, zu den wirklich herausforderenden themen hat hier keiner was zu sagen, aber wenn es um kleine hilfen in der bedienung von software, hardware oder das zusammenspiel geht, haben plötzlich alle was zu melden... und ich glaube ralf und harald sind die einzigen, die diesen satz verstehen...


Ich bin mir sicher das sich hier noch einige andere tummeln die das auch verstehen.


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ist halt nicht jeder so ein Wunderkind wie Du.


Das hat wenig mit Wunderkind zu tun. Auch mal selber was probieren. Ein bisschen nachdenken und an den richtigen Stellen die richtigen Fragen stellen (Kollegen, google, *Forum* usw.) Wissen wie man sucht und Dokus liest.
Und vor allem Fragen präzise formulieren und auch auf Fragen antworten ohne gleich eingeschnappt zu sein. Das würde vielen extrem weiter helfen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Das hat wenig mit Wunderkind zu tun. Auch mal selber was probieren. Ein bisschen nachdenken und an den richtigen Stellen die richtigen Fragen stellen (Kollegen, google, *Forum* usw.) Wisse wie man sucht und Dokus liest.
> Und vor allem Fragen präzise formulieren und auch auf Fragen antworten ohne gleich eingeschnappt zu sein. Das würde vielen extrem weiter helfen.



Vor allem auf alle gestellten Fragen antworten und nicht nur selektiv. In der Regel haben die "Experten" ja einen Grund, warum sie das wissen wollen.


----------

